# Front wing replacement!!!



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello i am new to TT ownership and trying to work my through all the cars faults.....  
One of the most visible faults is the N/S front wing.







I have looked on ebay for the correct wing in Lake silver LY7W but can not find one.
Is there a thread or a how to guide too wing replacement.
I have also read lots of posts regarding the ESP light on while driving and am hopefully on my way too finding /fixing the fault.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

markyp said:


> Hello i am new to TT ownership and trying to work my through all the cars faults.....
> One of the most visible faults is the N/S front wing. I have looked on ebay for the correct wing in Lake silver LY7W but can not find one.
> Is there a thread or a how to guide too wing replacement.
> I have also read lots of posts regarding the ESP light on while driving and am hopefully on my way too finding /fixing the fault.


Hi mate I have a Wing but it will have to be sprayed  my numbers below gimme a text


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Marc but i would really like a wing in LY7W Lake silver....as my damaged wing is repairable.
It's that if i have the wing sprayed the sprayer will have to" blow in "the door and bumper to help the colour match.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

markyp said:


> Thank you Marc but i would really like a wing in LY7W Lake silver....as my damaged wing is repairable.
> It's that if i have the wing sprayed the sprayer will have to" blow in "the door and bumper to help the colour match.


Ok no problem just remember me as you may think of some bits you need


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

silver is most common coloiur on the tt, can't be that hard to find the replacement


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

I gob smacked why so many people seem to buy TT's with faults no doubt thinking they're getting a bargain and can fix them cheap and never seem to think that if they were cheap/easy fixes the previous owners would have done them.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Marc i will keep your number for parts i will probably require..  
And isn't always the case that when you are looking for a silver wing there are none for sale.. :? 
I bought my TT at a local car auction and expected some faults as always, but all cars develop faults and i am happy to accept this. 
It's with the help of helpful and knowledgeable members that i can afford to keep my car on the road....


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

markyp said:


> Thank you Marc i will keep your number for parts i will probably require..
> And isn't always the case that when you are looking for a silver wing there are none for sale.. :?
> I bought my TT at a local car auction and expected some faults as always, but all cars develop faults and i am happy to accept this.
> It's with the help of helpful and knowledgeable members that i can afford to keep my car on the road....


you will get all the info and help you need here mate


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

keithtd said:


> I gob smacked why so many people seem to buy TT's with faults no doubt thinking they're getting a bargain and can fix them cheap and never seem to think that if they were cheap/easy fixes the previous owners would have done them.


I think most 10+ year old TTs have imperfections, I bought my TT with various faults which were priced accordingly an knocked off the asking price. I suspect most of the cheap easy fixes are the ones that get looked over while in ownership because they are cheap and easy and there is always something else that takes priority unless you want the perfect car.

Some owners don't even know they have faults, the guy I bought mine off didn't and was a bit miffed when I pointed them out, as he thought he was selling a car in excellent condition :lol:


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

TT225C said:


> keithtd said:
> 
> 
> > I gob smacked why so many people seem to buy TT's with faults no doubt thinking they're getting a bargain and can fix them cheap and never seem to think that if they were cheap/easy fixes the previous owners would have done them.
> ...


Very true....I bet there are a few ESP lights that are blacked out and ABS lights wired to turn off with the oil pressure light....
Its all cars not just TT's...I've been caught out when buying a car in the past as its difficult to know how many warning lights each car has..


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

markyp said:


> TT225C said:
> 
> 
> > keithtd said:
> ...


Sorry yep not just TTs but cars in general :wink:


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

keithtd said:


> I gob smacked why so many people seem to buy TT's with faults no doubt thinking they're getting a bargain and can fix them cheap and never seem to think that if they were cheap/easy fixes the previous owners would have done them.


Many of these things people experience are unexpected. Your blameworthy comment is quite shallow mate. You'll think differently when your cam belt snaps or some idiot scratches your car.

Just think a bit before you comment.


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Serendipitous said:


> keithtd said:
> 
> 
> > I gob smacked why so many people seem to buy TT's with faults no doubt thinking they're getting a bargain and can fix them cheap and never seem to think that if they were cheap/easy fixes the previous owners would have done them.
> ...


Serendipitous - Before making such comments I suggest reading the thread from the beginning "Hello i am new to TT ownership and trying to work my through all the cars faults.....". You're telling me me he didn't know about the faults, maybe he didn't know about one or two but a dent in the wing come on. It's not the first thread that talks of buying cars that are cheap (note not low cost but cheap, and usually cheap for a reason). Seems many lose their common sense particularly with such cars as TT's.
So my observation is not shallow just true and advice given by Hoggy and the like is ignored.
Cam belt snaps are rare and I'm not sure what aresholes who scratch your car has to do with anything, unless you're inferring someone doesn't spot it when they buy the car.
By the way an old Escort RS Turbo of mine was scratched from front to back in a public car park the first day I had it (brand new) and two days after it was repaired someone did it again a hundred miles away outside a mates house, so I know shit happens but bloody hell don't go looking for it!!


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I have not ignored anyone's post or help........I am new to TT ownership and was only asking for some help and advice..
I think the Audi TT is a great car but i would like to sort all the faults and service it before i really use it.. :?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

For that wing damage is it actually scratched or just dented? If the paintwork looks ok look up 'Paintless dent removal' could be cheaper than you think and most companies offer a service whereby if you're not satisfied you don't have to pay


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

On another note, if it has a damaged wing the tracking might be out, so best thing is to check suspension components and the get wheels re-aligned or you may scrub your rubber away


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it might be beyond a dent master type repair but i have seen some utube clips and it's amazing what they can repair.
And the picture is very kind to the damage


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

mstew said:


> On another note, if it has a damaged wing the tracking might be out, so best thing is to check suspension components and the get wheels re-aligned or you may scrub your rubber away


I have taken the wheels off to check the brakes all round and suspension etc, the front is all good and it drives straight and true. One of the rear wheel bearing will require replacement in the future and the rear dampers are working but quite rusty.
So plenty to keep me busy   .


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah ok, well you might aswell send a few companies a high res pic for a quote, couldn't hurt. But still keep a look out.
Also on the rusty dampers situation, prepared to be inundated with coilover comments lol. Welcome to the forum anyhow mate  lets hope you get it sorted and enjoy your TT ownership ASAP! 
Mark


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

markyp said:


> I have not ignored anyone's post or help........I am new to TT ownership and was only asking for some help and advice..
> I think the Audi TT is a great car but i would like to sort all the faults and service it before i really use it.. :?


hello, look around at scrap yards and other sites, plenty of people scrappin these tt's   , so alot lot of parts readily available in silver as its such a common colour, look on ebay also, u shoudl pay around 100-180 for a original colour wing in mint condition so no need to spray


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

send a request on partsgateway and breaker link they are good for sourcin used carparts

id b very surprised if u dont get one in same colour


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

cream2chuffchuff said:


> send a request on partsgateway and breaker link they are good for sourcin used carparts
> 
> id b very surprised if u dont get one in same colour


Thank you i have just registered with Partsgateway and sent a request for a replacement wing........Is there a guide to wing removal or pictures on the forum.... [smiley=book2.gif]







It will be nice when both sides look tidy


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

That wing will repair no problem, just depends on how handy you are, i bought one from ebay for 99p with some slight damage to the arch which i repaired and then re-painted, wing was off anyway so no need to fade into the other panels, colour match was good too (denim blue) having said that, silver can be more difficult to match. Fair enough, i do have all the spraying equipment but it is all done at home in the garage....take a look at my build thread below and you'll see the wing. :wink:


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi
Put the following search string into Ebay, you'll see there are several silver TT's being broken up, hopefully they will have one:
*audi tt (breaking,spares,wing,wings) -mirror -glass*


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I registered with Partsgateway yesterday and received and price from Prestige Motors today of £129.99 for an undamaged wing in Lake Silver ....Delivered.
The price seems fair and their premises and service look and sound professional..  
Fingers crossed that Parcel force can deliver safely....
It's a bit to cold to work on the car today...


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I'am still looking for a wing if anyone has an undamage one for sale....as prestige motors missed two delivery dates and when i called them the car was still not on site. Refunded my money quickly though..  
Really looking forward to sorting my car and getting it on the road...


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Found a wing and bumper on ebay....  I have take the old dented wing off in preparation.







Also found an area of rust to clean, treat and respray....Bit not to bad.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

bit of an animal said:


> That wing will repair no problem, just depends on how handy you are, i bought one from ebay for 99p with some slight damage to the arch which i repaired and then re-painted, wing was off anyway so no need to fade into the other panels, colour match was good too (denim blue) having said that, silver can be more difficult to match. Fair enough, i do have all the spraying equipment but it is all done at home in the garage....take a look at my build thread below and you'll see the wing. :wink:


That link was a godsend!! Thanks!!


----------



## Tizod (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just bought a replacement wing in the exact colour I need for my Mk1 TT convertible. Had a quote for a new one and respray at nearly £900 - got this new one off Ebay for £99 plus £25 delivery! Bargain! There is also an online breakers http://www.1stchoice.co.uk where you just register, put in your car registration number and anyone who has the part in the colour you need sends an e-mail for you to choose which one you buy. SIMPLES!


----------



## shanco73 (Mar 30, 2013)

So is there a guide explaining where the fixings are to remove the wing ????


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would be interested in a guide to, I have rust coming through on both front wings and reckon it will be more cost effective to replace than repair


----------



## Doodlezilla (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd also be very interested in seeing where the fixings are to remove the wings!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

im also about to remove wing......... it really cant be that difficult 

i hope


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

being a TT I wouldn't be surprised if you have to remove the turbo, clutch and your left testicle before the wing comes off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jack the car up, wheel off, arch liner out.

3 obvious 10mm bolts on top, depending on which side the washer bottle will need to come out and this will reveal the 2/3 bolts holding the wing into the area where it meets the door.
There's a couple that connect into the front bumper, i loosened off the bumper the side i was working on but this may not be necessary.
Finally remove testicle, left testicle if working on passenger side, right if on drivers side...
... god help you if your changing both [smiley=bigcry.gif]

All in all, its an easy job, Brian you'll have no problem at all.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I havent removed the wing(s) 
Attachment seems similar to my mid 70's audi 80 

If doing the 2 wings might as well take the front off ,liners as above.
Around 10 torx screws I think?
Bumper/front removal guides ftw.
After that ..dunno.going by 20 year mists of time experience..a few 10 mm bolts and then some goo mastic sealant.
There is some accelleration sensor around the rear of the wing/door jamb.

The side repeater,, I think its push to the rear, to disengage,you can see easier with liner off anyway .


----------

